# Had to share this



## acestro

From a european website (I think), I looked up this vid to
show someone what to get for a small predator for a small tank.

Not a whole lot of fish fit that bill, but these guys do!

http://www.acquariofilia.info/download/vid...atore_guppy.wmv


----------



## Fido

Do those fish tear food or just swallow and chew it?


----------



## Death in #'s

holy sh*t that was amazing
they are lighting quick


----------



## DiXoN

nice vid.
i almost bought a hujeta the other day it was 8'' and about £30.
dixon


----------



## WolfFish

DiXoN said:


> nice vid.
> i almost bought a hujeta the other day it was 8'' and about £30.
> dixon
> [snapback]801768[/snapback]​


i don't think they're hujeta, if they are what the f*ck do i have?









very cool, theat guppy looked too big.


----------



## piranha45

those are freshwater livebarers right? related to poecellids and stuff?


----------



## acestro

Yup.

And hujetas have been confused with these on some sites (I just emailed one today). Hujetas are veeeery different but look kinda like Belonesox when they're young.


----------



## micus

pls excuse my ignorance and all that, but ive never heard of these fish before, how big do they get,?

what does a healthy diet for them consist of?

what size tank will provide decent living for lets say 3 for life?

are they common,? easy to get ?

how long do they live, ? do they die off after like 2 years like most livebearers?


----------



## acestro

First be aware of your laws, lots of states have these as illegal. And with good reason.... a livebearer that eats everything!!!

Second, they're not too common but you can find them at aquabid, etc.

For lifespan I'm not sure, you have a good point on the usual lifespan of livebearers and I wouldn't be surprised if the lifespan was short. But they do differ (the females get huge, 9 inches tops, has to take a while).

Given the fact that you'll have to eventually account for such a size I'd go with the 55 gallon set up. Make sure to add a little salt for these guys...

However.... males only get to 4", I bet you could set them up in a 30 (but I haven't tried it personally)

For diet and other info, check out this mongabay site;

http://fish.mongabay.com/species/Belonesox_belizanus.html

and for an example of putting a wrong pic (or two) on a species profile, check out the blunder on this site:

http://members.lycos.co.uk/aquaworld/Liveb...x_belizanus.htm


----------



## acestro

One more:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/...?article_id=186

And I doubt they're illegal in Vancouver.


----------



## syd

it was cool and the clarity *spelling ...was amazing


----------



## SLANTED

Great post Acestro! Very informative.


----------



## DiXoN

i was not saying they were hujeta i just said i nearly bought one the other day.
they look similiar but thats about it.


----------



## acestro

DiXoN said:


> i was not saying they were hujeta i just said i nearly bought one the other day.
> they look similiar but thats about it.
> [snapback]803162[/snapback]​


That's cool, I just wanted to make sure because the first care sheet you find when you search "Belonesox care" is one with those mistaken pics.


----------



## sasquach

wot a vicious little b*****d :nod:


----------



## thePACK

wow...cool vid ace..guppy killer


----------



## NIKE

awesome video great footage and a instant replay







i score it a 10/10


----------



## acestro

Not my vid, but thanks for the compliments!


----------



## shoe997bed263

that is awsome


----------



## Littlekurt39

shoe997bed263 said:


> that is awsome
> [snapback]805789[/snapback]​


Where could i find a list of what states these are legal in? I live in North Carolina if that helps at all.


----------



## armac

Anyone in South Florida can catch these wild, they are easy to dipnet


----------



## pamonster

fast little bugger


----------



## Killduv

That was nice


----------



## jan

Those Hujeta's are fast little fishies









Great vid and thnx for sharing


----------



## acestro

Thanks... Again, not my vid... but Belonesox are cool.


----------



## psychofish

Wow


----------



## jamesdelanoche

is that the same as the northern pike minnow? There is a bounty on them in the columbia river, i can't find any information though to see if they are the same fish.


----------



## rchan11

Lighting fast!


----------



## creni guy

Thanks for the video, When I first got into the hobby belonesox belizanus, piketop minnow, was my first choice. I had to settle for the Hujetas because they just can't be found up here in Alaska. Thanks for sharing the video, I did'nt realize before how similar they were to the Hujetas I owned. I guess I did'nt miss out on much.


----------



## Kory

Quick little shits


----------



## piranha45

god damn kory it only took you a month and a half to say so


----------



## Kory

piranha45 said:


> god damn kory it only took you a month and a half to say so
> [snapback]870988[/snapback]​


I wasnt around when he posted it then


----------



## acestro

creni guy said:


> Thanks for the video, When I first got into the hobby belonesox belizanus, piketop minnow, was my first choice. I had to settle for the Hujetas because they just can't be found up here in Alaska. Thanks for sharing the video, I did'nt realize before how similar they were to the Hujetas I owned. I guess I did'nt miss out on much.
> [snapback]870708[/snapback]​


Yeah, it's funny how they're nowhere near related but are very similar.


----------



## insomnia

Oy, why feed a fancy guppy? They're so colorful...


----------



## acestro

Reminds me of a sad story where I accidentally fed my favorite male fancy guppy (I was trying to feed the guppies I didn't want to keep). Tough to see him become a snack...

There are plenty who feed 'culls' to predatory fish.


----------



## remyo

nice vid thank,s for sharing


----------



## DiXoN

i know this is an old thread but i am sure some of the newbies have not seen it.
i dredged it back up to see the vid as i have eventually got around to getting a tank for some of these and when i find some will set it up.
its after seeing this video that i decided to get some one day and that day will come around soon


----------



## slckr69

wow cool fact i just searched them to learn more and fact on their breeding if the male dies the female can still make more broodlings with stored sperm.. how cool is that neat lil fishies


----------



## benJii

slckr69 said:


> wow cool fact i just searched them to learn more and fact on their breeding if the male dies the female can still make more broodlings with stored sperm.. how cool is that neat lil fishies


All pocillids can do that.

Belonesox have got to be hand down one of the coolest fish ever. My room is nearing a Belonsox belizanus sex-den. Babies everyware.


----------



## slckr69

Tibs said:


> wow cool fact i just searched them to learn more and fact on their breeding if the male dies the female can still make more broodlings with stored sperm.. how cool is that neat lil fishies


All pocillids can do that.

Belonesox have got to be hand down one of the coolest fish ever. My room is nearing a Belonsox belizanus sex-den. Babies everyware.
[/quote]







i feel dumb now


----------



## Omnius

There like mini northerns could you have six in a 55 gallon? SWEET!


----------



## scent troll

thats a nice video man! lightning fast hunters arent they?


----------

